# error 5-64 onkyo 709



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anybody know what the deal is. I try to do a firmware update and get that error code. Then I have to reset the system back to default in order to get it working again?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you following the update instructions properly and do you have the correct firmware from the US site website? its also possible you already have the most recent firmware installed on the receiver?


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the receiver hard lined to my network. I select firmware update on receiver and receiver says download starting then immediately says the error code


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try doing it using a USB stick instead.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

If I had one I would


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

After unplugging all devices except moniter out and internet I was able to do my firmware update... Strange ???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Possible that it was not needing the devices connected but that does seem odd, Glad it worked out though.


----------

